

Show HN: Hacker Paradise – A Traveling Community for Developers and Designers - caser
http://www.hackerparadise.org

======
jefflinwood
Looks good - you should post this to reddit's /r/digitalnomad

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Commenting to remind myself to add it to thinkingremote.com

